# Somethings not right with one of my hens



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

I've got one hen that seems not quite right. She just stands around with her head hunched down between her shoulders. She was fine until I confined all of them to a smaller area. 

I was watching them yesterday and today when I fed them. The others keep running her off from the food. I was thinking that maybe their not letting her get enough to eat. 

She seemed to be a little perkier yesterday when I let them out. 

I'm going to try to catch her later today and see if there's any obvious signs of what might be wrong. 

Was wondering if any of you have had something like this happen before.

Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chickens are very adept at hiding physical issues. It's going to take more exploring on your part to give any guesses. I would put her separate from everyone so you can check her droppings, if she's eating at all.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

She's eating a little and she's drinking. She was slowly looking around for bugs and stuff yesterday when they where out and cleaning her beak on the grass and in the dirt. At least I'm assuming that's what their doing when they rub their beak back and forth.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

How old is she and what does her poop look like?
Once you catch her, closely inspect her for external parasites. Pay particular attention to her vent area.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Like Dawg asked,
How old?
What does poop look like? what color?
Physical- abdomen heavy or distended?
crop full or empty?
watery eyes or nose? odor?
any new birds?
bugs?
wormed? last time?


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

How old, about a year from what I was told.
Poop by looking where she roost at night it looks mostly white or gray maybe.
Abdomen nothing she just feels bony.
I haven't the slightest idea how to tell if her crop is full or empty. Are cheeks puffed out if full like a squirrel? Then the answer is empty. 
watery eyes or nose, No nothing
New birds, no just the ones she came in with.
bugs? I live in a forest literally there are all kinds of bugs around here.
Odor, none

Wormed no idea if they've ever been wormed was not given that information.
was given almost no information about them. other than that they where about 11 months old when we got them, that they were laying and to feed them dog food.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Feed them what? Please tell me that they also have a poultry ration. That the dog food is the occasional thing and not on a regular basis.

If her crop is full you'll feel a lump on the right side of her throat. Some you can see without ever having to pick them up. That is a good indicator that she's eating if the crop is full. 

There are things like mites and lice that go for chickens. Most other bugs are not that big of a threat. Mites are tiny, are either black or red. Lice are a grayish white. The problem with mites is that if a bird has enough on them they can kill by making the bird anemic. The mites are seen easier using a flashlight after dark to check for movement in the feathers around the face, neck or vent area.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A few other thoughts:

When did she last lay an egg? 

And is she molting? A time period when they lose old feathers and regrow new ones. Molts can make many birds feel bad when they're molting. If you're seeing a bunch of feathers laying around then you've got some molting going on. And you can see quills beginning to develop.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I would deworm the first day with Albendazole, treat for Coccidiosis for the next 5-7 days. On the tenth day I would deworm again. Mites/lice can also cause anemia and ill health. Check between feathers around the vent, back, abdomen, and under wings. Sprays such as Adam's flea spray is very effective on those pests.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

I went to Tractor supply the morning after we got them and found another guy there who was buying chicken feed. I talked to him about what he was getting and why.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Chickens do not live on a regular diet of dog food. They need feed for LAYers. Dog food will not keep them healthy.

If you can feel a bony breast bone, they need good chicken food with the worming, cocci treatment, and bugs.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

robin416 said:


> A few other thoughts:
> 
> When did she last lay an egg?
> 
> And is she molting? A time period when they lose old feathers and regrow new ones. Molts can make many birds feel bad when they're molting. If you're seeing a bunch of feathers laying around then you've got some molting going on. And you can see quills beginning to develop.


 She doesn't look like she's molting. Some of the others seem to be. Their feathers have a ragged look to them instead of a streamlined look and there are a few downy looking feathers laying around but not a lot.

I have no idea when the last time she laid an egg was or even if she'd started laying yet. Read on one of the forum threads that they may not start laying until their a year old. We get one to three eggs a day. It varies from day to day.

I'm not home a lot and my husband is not very observant.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are plenty old enough to be laying on a regular basis if all is well with them. You should be getting an egg a day from all of them when they're not molting. 

Exactly what are you feeding them? Just so we have the complete picture.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My guess is poor nutrition and internal/external parasites.I give my chickens a couple of cups of dog food every morning but they get layer feed and a little cracked corn plus treats and leftovers,if any are left,the rest of the day.I started them on a little dog food to increase protein in the colder,bug-free months.I tried to take it away when the bugs returned but I had a major mutiny on my hands so they get it every morning.They go from the coop to the front porch and line up.Laying chickens need different nutrition than dogs.They need increased calcium for egg production.I would think a diet of dog food would be too much protein which can cause kidney failure.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Didn't give them any dog food until Wednesday morning when I noticed the others weren't letting her eat. Purina layer feed and some cracked corn and free range when I'm home long enough to let them out. They don't eat much of what I put out when they free range. They did eat most of the dog food. Put hers in a different area she ate a little bit of the dog food seemed to like it better. 

I'm going to go with the parasites, for now. If it was poor nutrition they would all be in the same shape since they all get the same thing.

Someone suggested Adams Flea and Tick spray for external parasites. That I've got on hand, will have to get worm medicine for the internal parasites. 

Can I put the worm medicine in their water or food or something or do I need to catch each one and give it to them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nobody said:


> Didn't give them any dog food until Wednesday morning when I noticed the others weren't letting her eat. Purina layer feed and some cracked corn and free range when I'm home long enough to let them out. They don't eat much of what I put out when they free range. They did eat most of the dog food. Put hers in a different area she ate a little bit of the dog food seemed to like it better.
> 
> I'm going to go with the parasites, for now. If it was poor nutrition they would all be in the same shape since they all get the same thing.
> 
> ...


You can purchase Wazine at your feed store. Dosage is one ounce per gallon of water. Put it out first thing in the morning before letting birds out for the day. Birds are hungry and thirsty when they are first let out in the mornings and will readily drink the treated water as well as during the day.
When they go to roost for the night, discard the treated water and replace with regular fresh water. 
Repeat treatment in 14 days.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone. We'll see what happens now. I picked up the worm medicine on my way to work today.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

While dog feed may be okay, I feel it's bet to have young chickens, babies, and sick chickens on their food only. I also make a wet mash and try to get some in with a teaspoon. I think for immediate calcium you can use some tums . I think she needs to be wormed. I agree starting with wazine and in the future switching to something that covers more worms than just more round worms.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Well it must be chicken worming season around here. The only thing I could find in the time I had available yesterday was a Backyard Chicken Health Pak, and there was only one of them left, didn't want to wait till I could get to the other feed store which wouldn't be till next week. Got them all started on the wormer this morning. It's a seven day program and there's no egg discard. 

Whatever her problem is or was she seems to be doing better today. My husband said she was eating with the others this evening. For all I know she may have just been depressed being cooped up and getting out for a couple of days helped. I know dogs get depressed and upset guess chickens can to.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The Backyard Chicken Health Pack contains zyfend which is nothing but a concoction of oils and is a waste of money. It is not a wormer and is useless in treating worms.
Since the feed store apparently doesnt have wazine in stock, I recommend purchasing either valbazen liquid cattle/sheep wormer or safeguard liquid goat wormer.
You'll also need a syringe without a needle to administer either product orally to each chicken. Another wormer you can use is pyrantel pamoate horse paste.
If you buy one of these wormers, post which one you purchased and I'll give you the dosages.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> The Backyard Chicken Health Pack contains zyfend which is nothing but a concoction of oils and is a waste of money. It is not a wormer and is useless in treating worms.
> Since the feed store apparently doesnt have wazine in stock, I recommend purchasing either valbazen liquid cattle/sheep wormer or safeguard liquid goat wormer.
> You'll also need a syringe without a needle to administer either product orally to each chicken. Another wormer you can use is pyrantel pamoate horse paste.
> If you buy one of these wormers, post which one you purchased and I'll give you the dosages.


 I have a Durvet Pyrantel Paste on hand. Apple Flavored. The only horse wormer they had left when I got it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Pyrantel pamoate is a very good wormer, very safe, and has been around quite awhile. It gets rid of most poultry worms. I recommend doing this first thing in the mornings before birds eat or drink. There are two ways to administer paste wormers:
Dosage is a "pea" size amount of paste put on a small piece of bread and give a piece of treated bread to each chicken to eat. You might have to do this individually for each chicken, it's possible they'll want to eat each others piece of bread and some birds may not get properly wormed.
The other way to administer paste wormers is to have someone hold the bird for you. Then put a pea size amount on your finger. Gently force the birds beak open with your free hand and put the paste inside the birds mouth as best as you can and release her. IMO this is quickest way to worm birds with pastes.
Either way, they will wipe their beaks on the ground afterwards, this is normal. 
Repeat dosing in 14 days.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

For larger flocks, there is a product called Wormer Deluxe which is a water soluble powder. It is 20% Oxfendazole and 20% Praziquantel added to drinkers at 1 teaspoon per gallon of water, 2 days in a row, then 21 days later 2 days in a row. It will eliminate all intestinal worms that plague chickens. When it is warm out chickens tend to drink more, so it is another option besides individual dosing. I am using it now, and always give a good quality vitamin-mineral & probiotic supplement twice a week regularly and always after deworming.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike, you found a wormer that's put in water and works? That's great. Easier.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Mike, you found a wormer that's put in water and works? That's great. Easier.


It works the same as Wormout gel in water. Best to add it to warm water, mix it up in a cup, then pour it in the drinker to be filled. I wouldn't count on it during the cold months. I'd use pills or a suspension feeding with a syringe.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Pyrantel pamoate is a very good wormer, very safe, and has been around quite awhile. It gets rid of most poultry worms. I recommend doing this first thing in the mornings before birds eat or drink. There are two ways to administer paste wormers:
> Dosage is a "pea" size amount of paste put on a small piece of bread and give a piece of treated bread to each chicken to eat. You might have to do this individually for each chicken, it's possible they'll want to eat each others piece of bread and some birds may not get properly wormed.
> The other way to administer paste wormers is to have someone hold the bird for you. Then put a pea size amount on your finger. Gently force the birds beak open with your free hand and put the paste inside the birds mouth as best as you can and release her. IMO this is quickest way to worm birds with pastes.
> Either way, they will wipe their beaks on the ground afterwards, this is normal.
> Repeat dosing in 14 days.


Thanks dawg53 I'll try using the bread first. If that doesn't work then I'll try to catch them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Since I have 29 birds the Wormer Deluxe sounds like a winner.It takes an hour to catch and dose each bird and is hard on my back.I'm going to try that.Thanks,Mike!!!Do you know if it works on geese?I'll need to worm those,too.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Since I have 29 birds the Wormer Deluxe sounds like a winner.It takes an hour to catch and dose each bird and is hard on my back.I'm going to try that.Thanks,Mike!!!Do you know if it works on geese?I'll need to worm those,too.


 From what I've read about geese, is they are generally harassed by flukes and gizzard worms (_Amidosiomum anseris). _Direct dosing of Albendazole or Fenbendazole would be favorable since geese tend to splash water around and possibly wouldn't drink enough. Not sure if the dosage of Valbazen (Albendazole) for geese differs from that of chickens. I see Levamisole referenced for use in waterfowl. I wouldn't use Levamisole since it doesn't have a wide safety margin.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's ok,I have Valbazen and there will only be 10 geese,which is better than 29 chickens.I tried looking up the Wormer Deluxe and couldn't find it on several sites.Where can I get it?


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Have another question? After a hen has been sick is there a possibility of them becoming egg bound easier or do they mostly go back to laying eggs without any problems?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nobody said:


> Have another question? After a hen has been sick is there a possibility of them becoming egg bound easier or do they mostly go back to laying eggs without any problems?


 Some birds stop laying eggs before and after a sickness, and they're not egg bound.
Healthy and sick birds can become egg bound at anytime in their lives.


----------



## Nobody (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks dawg53 just wanted to know if it was something I needed to watch for.


----------



## Steven Villa (Jul 7, 2018)

I agree!!


----------

